# How do you outdoor buds dense??



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

This is a problem here in CO, from the outdoor buds I see being sold in the fall.  What is the best way to grow buds outdoors so that quality is almost identical to indoor grows?  Quality is a bad word.  Outdoor buds are usually very potent, but they are much more airy and do not look at all like indoor buds from the same cutting.   Any tips on how to get the buds super dense??  I never tried greenhouse grow before but I have someone who wants me to grow 36 plants in 2 greenhouses for his MMC and he wont take no for an answer.  I know the buds will be good, I just want to take every precaution to insure the best outdoor product, since it is commission based..

The holes we have drilled are 50 or 60 gals.  Should I layer the super soil mix so that as the roots grow down, they dont fry; or place a huge mass of super soil at the bottom like I do for my 20gal pots???  I think layering is the better option....the holes are 5 feet deep by 3ft wide!!!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

Starting them inside will help with the short grow cycle. Other than that, I'm indoor and of little help for you outdoor people!


----------



## ziggyross (Mar 8, 2012)

I would think that a green house would help with this. I'm thinking that there not getting enough time to get dense. I live in Virginia and mine get very dense. Also it depends on the strain.


----------



## Mountain209man (Mar 9, 2012)

like ziggy said greenhouse would prob help with the low night temps up in the high country...maybe its just getting a lil dry out in them-there rockies   lol jk could just be inferior growers pushin their B.S. though. Do what you know how and wat you can learn from here and you should do fine indoors or out...happy growing and good luck


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks guys.  It is the Rockies and we are almost hitting 8000ft where I live.  The air is very dry here.....20 - 30% humidity.  The grow season is very short so it could be a combination of many things that are out of my control, as far as outdoors.  The last stuff I saw was Greenhouse Seeds-- "The Church".  The buds were resinous and gigantic.  The crop was turned into 1.3 lbs of BHO hash oil.  Some of the plants had herm'd and were full of seed.  Some plants had no seed.  All buds were airy, regardless of seed content.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

*I never tried greenhouse grow before but I have someone who wants me to grow 36 plants in 2 greenhouses for his MMC and he wont take no for an answer. *

I took it that a greenhouse was to be used. Start them indoors, move them to the greenhouse when temps are right and you should be good to go! You could have them half vegged or better by the time you move them, giving them plenty of time to finish...you may even be able to run 2 grows??


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 12, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> I would think that a green house would help with this. I'm thinking that there not getting enough time to get dense. I live in Virginia and mine get very dense. Also it depends on the strain.



Small world ziggy. Virginia is for lovers...of sensi buds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2012)

I also live somewhere we have a very short growing season--last frost the beginning of June, first frost beginning of Sept.  Even when plants are started indoors, there is just not really enough growing season after the solstice and before the first frost to get good dense buds.  The only way I have gotten any kind of decent bud outside was in a greenhouse, which extended the growing season by a month or 6 weeks.

I would say that if you have access to a greenhouse that would be a way to go.  The low humidity can be an asset when growing in a greenhouse which tend to get too humid.  I wish it was legal in my state.  We have tons of geothermal activity in the area.  Some of the greenhouses up here heated with geothermal water run almost year round even though temps can get to -20.


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Mar 12, 2012)

I grow my plants in the high desert and get large full buds. I use sativa seeds from northern Mexico. When plants start to bud I water twice 2 weeks apart with a worm casting and bat guano mix.

When I do water I use a 3/8" pipe 24" long connected to a hose and deep water. I also use the pipe to pump some air into the bottom of the hole about once a week.

I don't water until I see the plants start to beg for it, grow in direct sunlight and prune off all the low branches 6" off the ground.

MOTA-VATION.NET


----------



## ziggyross (Mar 15, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Small world ziggy. Virginia is for lovers...of sensi buds



Hey drifting, good to see I'm not the only one in Va. Can't wait to get started this year. The weather has been great. I'm in the Richmond / Mechanicsville area.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 15, 2012)

Indeed the weather has been great! Im on the Chesapeake Bay, 2 hours drive to richmond.  Left two girls outdoors for the last two days and they have taken off. Need to get some nutrients and soon! Dont have much longer before ill need it with this kind of weather! I have a soil to build!


----------



## ziggyross (Mar 17, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Indeed the weather has been great! Im on the Chesapeake Bay, 2 hours drive to richmond.  Left two girls outdoors for the last two days and they have taken off. Need to get some nutrients and soon! Dont have much longer before ill need it with this kind of weather! I have a soil to build!



Cool would love to come fishing. Do they sell shrimp on the docks down there. When I lived in Texas you could go to the bay and get shrimp for 3 or 4 dollars a pound.


----------



## Mamba3164 (Mar 17, 2012)

Im in PA and ive never had a problem finishing any strain. heavy sat or ind. Wisdom says grow indicas in full sun. cant stress full sun enough. like sun rise to sun set they should be swimming in it. Good dirt, good nutes and you'll be ok. Most folks dont believe my outdoors are outdoors, so i dont tell em lol. Oh and dont use a purple strain. seems like a good idea and while alive they are beautiful. but after the cut they loose all that beauty and look brownish. IMO of course.


----------

